# Will I get to have some skill?



## Demrottens (Nov 18, 2017)

I have some goals to fullfill. In order to do that  I want to get more discipline. To do that, I will submit my body and my mind to my will. I actually study, read, and work a lot, but I want to show my body who's boss. So I started training Kung Fu one week ago, since then training daily. 
My schedule: 
30 minutes of training Monday to Friday covering stretching (especially this, as it causes pain), endurance (this too so that my body gets used to extreme levels of stress), balance, strength and speed and I meditate a bit. So it is 30-40 minutes every mid week day plus whatever I do when I want to (since I started training I can not stop moving, I even stretch in classroom, everywhere everytime I can I stretch, run, practice balance...)

Plus weekends I do some extreme training which consists of:

Saturdays:

15 minutes of moderate level stretching
15 minutes of moderate level balance
20 minutes of endurance (all kinds of exercises)
15 minutes of strength
15 minutes of speed training
30 minutes of combat training
10 minutes of meditation
for a total of 2 hours of Kung Fu without almost any time to even stop and breathe

Then I do one hour of krav maga movements either alone or with friends, then shower and daily tasks

Then at 16h I do 2 hours of parkour, when I climb, run, jump, practice acrobatics etc with friends


Sunday:
15 minutes of stretching
15 minutes of balance
30 minutes of endurance
20 minutes of strength
20 minutes of speed
1 hour of combat movements
20 minutes of meditation (I do some meditation daily too but I dont count that as training)
for a total of 3 hours of kung fu sundays

Then 1 hour 30 minutes of krav maga either with friends or alone

I would sometimes switch from krav maga to karate or from kung fu to karate or parkour to karate

Note that I do speed, endurance.... daily but I only train combat moves of these three martial arts for a total of 6 hours a week (counting parkour hours, which count as acrobatics agility and movement training) 
Plus many many hours of stretching strength training etc weekly

Do you think in 10 years (2027) I will have a good level of hability of the three martial arts (kung fu, karate and krav maga)?

I have some motives for doing those three artial arts but I wont explain yet

I have been following this training for one week and I feel great, not an apex of tiredness. 
Also note that I once took 8 months of daily training to gain muscular mass so I just a bit used to daily sport, I don't think my will will get broken

Also note that in vacations and If I finish school I will have more time to train daily all habilities and skills needed for mastering these martial arts so think that in summer I will be sweating even more then now

I am totally determine to doing this for all my life, imagine me being 60 and stretching like this

Remember this is not for compiting but for health, gaining discipline and learning to defend myself and my loved ones

So what do you think? Good at Martial Arts in 2027 or not?


----------



## JR 137 (Nov 18, 2017)

You’ll be horrible in 2027.  

Seriously, why do you think you won’t be any good?

You mention practicing Kung Fu, Krav Maga, and Karate.  Do you have a teacher for all or any of those arts?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 18, 2017)

Demrottens said:


> 2 hours of Kung Fu without almost any time to even stop and breathe
> 
> Then I do one hour of krav maga movements either alone or with friends


Do you have an actual instructor in any of the martial arts you mention? Your schedule as listed doesn't seem as if you are attending classes. If you are attempting to teach yourself based on what you've seen in video or in books, then you are not likely to get good at them even if you train for 10 years.



Demrottens said:


> stretching (especially this, as it causes pain



If your stretching routine hurts, then you are doing it wrong. Forcing yourself into a stretch to the point of pain is counterproductive.

Improving flexibility has two primary stages.

The first is training your nervous system so that it will allow your muscles to relax to their maximum length. By default, we have a built in guarding reflex which tries to prevent certain muscles from being torn by tightening them when we get too near full extension. When you try to "brute force" a stretch past the point of pain, your nervous system interprets that as a danger sign and tightens up more. Instead, start with some warm up exercises to get your blood flowing and raise your body temperature. (Stretching is not a warm up. Stretching is something you do after warming up.) Next go into your stretch only far enough _so that you feel some resistance, but not pain_. Then hang out and relax and focus on some slow deep breathing until the resistance dissipates and you can go further. Go a little deeper until you feel resistance again and repeat as necessary. (There are some other useful stretching methods which use various methods to trick your nervous system into relaxing. It's an interesting area of study.)

The second stage is where you actually start taking your muscles to their maximum relaxed length and stretching them a little further so they are forced to start rebuilding with a longer length. Many people never even get to this point, because they never master the first step. Honestly, for most purposes if you achieve the first stage and then habitually work your body through the full range of motion that allows you will be just fine.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm seconding everything Tony said, but just to add you should be careful of burn out. If you're going from nothing to that schedule, I can almost guarantee burn out, and just because you didn't burn out getting in shape in the past doesn't mean you won't burn out this time around.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 18, 2017)

Too much planning. Not enough doing. Stop with the lists and train. Welcome to MT.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 19, 2017)

RLSH.


----------



## Martial D (Nov 19, 2017)

What do you mean by Kung Fu?

What do you mean by Karate?

These are umbrella terms, especially the first one.


----------



## Buka (Nov 19, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Demrottens. 

I'd shoot for 2028. Maybe 2028 and a half.


----------



## Demrottens (Nov 19, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Do you have an actual instructor in any of the martial arts you mention? Your schedule as listed doesn't seem as if you are attending classes. If you are attempting to teach yourself based on what you've seen in video or in books, then you are not likely to get good at them even if you train for 10 years.



No, sir, I don't attend classes. I don't have time, also my schedule is very strict, so I can only train at the exact time it says so. I could not attend classes in the evening and at the same time keep my studying habits unless...... wow sir you gave me an idea, I will think of it, and I it is possible I will attend classes when I start earning some money. I am sure it is super important



Tony Dismukes said:


> If your stretching routine hurts, then you are doing it wrong. Forcing yourself into a stretch to the point of pain is counterproductive.



Right sir, I understand. I will not train without even thinking, health is importan and injuries are bad, could be so so bad if I broke something.





Tony Dismukes said:


> Improving flexibility has two primary stages.
> 
> The first is training your nervous system so that it will allow your muscles to relax to their maximum length. By default, we have a built in guarding reflex which tries to prevent certain muscles from being torn by tightening them when we get too near full extension. When you try to "brute force" a stretch past the point of pain, your nervous system interprets that as a danger sign and tightens up more. Instead, start with some warm up exercises to get your blood flowing and raise your body temperature. (Stretching is not a warm up. Stretching is something you do after warming up.) Next go into your stretch only far enough _so that you feel some resistance, but not pain_. Then hang out and relax and focus on some slow deep breathing until the resistance dissipates and you can go further. Go a little deeper until you feel resistance again and repeat as necessary. (There are some other useful stretching methods which use various methods to trick your nervous system into relaxing. It's an interesting area of study.)
> 
> The second stage is where you actually start taking your muscles to their maximum relaxed length and stretching them a little further so they are forced to start rebuilding with a longer length. Many people never even get to this point, because they never master the first step. Honestly, for most purposes if you achieve the first stage and then habitually work your body through the full range of motion that allows you will be just fine.



This is very interesting, thank you for the information. My objective regarding flexibility is to have a fleibility that could be cataloged as good tending towards very good. 



kempodisciple said:


> I'm seconding everything Tony said, but just to add you should be careful of burn out. If you're going from nothing to that schedule, I can almost guarantee burn out, and just because you didn't burn out getting in shape in the past doesn't mean you won't burn out this time around.



Yes, I think I know where my limit is, for example, friday I did one extra hour at night and saturday all my body hurt so I didn't do anything saturday until my body was good again.
Isn't it good if I stop exactly when my body hurts, I rest one day or two, then keep training? I have many plans but....



Bill Mattocks said:


> Too much planning. Not enough doing. Stop with the lists and train. Welcome to MT.



but I have to go go go no bla bla bla hahahah So, I just want to start well, with force. I am at this point seriously thinking of starting to go to classes and change my schedule to suit them. 




drop bear said:


> RLSH.


What does that mean? Dx




Martial D said:


> What do you mean by Kung Fu?
> 
> What do you mean by Karate?
> 
> These are umbrella terms, especially the first one.



Well this has a more complicated answer. When I say kung fu I mean the kind of martial arts that chinese children do at budhist temples. What I like and want about that is their discipline, that is why I want to follow their lifestyle. That is why I do so much stretching, balance, endurance, etc. Because I know budhist monks train these qualities like 30 minutes a day.
I really think the path to a great, great discipline is submiting my body and mind to my will. This means getting my body and mind used and resistent to greater levels of stress. Getting used to working all days all day. 
When I say kung fu I mean doing the kind of exercises and movements budhist monks do every day. Not one kind of kung fu really, I want it for the discipline. I am not really that much focused on fighting their way, but on having a soft, light, endurant, powerful and fast body. 
That way I think I will not be lazing around all day, and when I want to do something I will do so.


About Karate I still haven't choose a specific kind of martial art but I know I want to do something simmilar to what we, not fighter (yet) people call karate. 
This is because karate is very measured and exact, at least that's how I see it, as a precise fighting style. I like how they move. This kind of martial art I want to practice it because of the actual fighting. So when I say one hour, or two hours of practicing "karate" I mean the actual movements (of course after some warming up, but I wont be training stretching and balance for 30 minutes)



Buka said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk, Demrottens.
> 
> I'd shoot for 2028. Maybe 2028 and a half.



It doesn't really have to be 2027 exactly, I choose ten years as an example number. I would feel pleased to have a normal-good level of hability somewhere near that year. Anyway I am young, I have many many years to traing. But ten years at that rate I have set it as a personal challenge to beat

Just remember in vacations I will have a lot more time and I will train a lot more every day.



Thank you all for your replies, I found them very useful, especially the first one. These are advices I can put to practice next morning hahah and every day not just next morning.


Thank you for your welcoming messages and have a nice day/night/evening/etc!


----------



## Demrottens (Nov 19, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> You’ll be horrible in 2027.
> 
> Seriously, why do you think you won’t be any good?
> 
> You mention practicing Kung Fu, Krav Maga, and Karate.  Do you have a teacher for all or any of those arts?


Oh god I did not read this. Sorry!

Well, I think it would be hard for me to get the level of skill I want because I am doing many other things at the same time.

For example, I am training my memory, but I am training my body too, so well, I train some hours, I then study some other hours, then a bit of lazing around and sleep.

When I go to school as I said I am always running, jumping, kicking, stretching etc but at the same time I stretch for example I think of the things I read last night, so I am always busy and people always say you can only master one thing at the time but my objective is to get a good level at martial arts while getting good grades at school and in general havinga healthy life. 


So you know, doing many things at the time may not make the task easier but just words and thoughts will not make me stop working hard!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 19, 2017)

Demrottens said:


> but I have to go go go no bla bla bla hahahah So, I just want to start well, with force. I am at this point seriously thinking of starting to go to classes and change my schedule to suit them.
> 
> What does that mean? Dx



It means stop talking about what you plan to do and do it.  You will find the correct work/life/training balance, your body will tell you when you have taken on too much, and you can make adjustments as you need to.  In my experience, people who talk about what they are going to do often do not do what they say they intend to do.


----------



## Demrottens (Nov 19, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> It means stop talking about what you plan to do and do it.  You will find the correct work/life/training balance, your body will tell you when you have taken on too much, and you can make adjustments as you need to.  In my experience, people who talk about wh at they are going to do often do not do what they say they intend to do.



Thank you hahah I will keep doing all I say (I have trained for one week daily already, not like it was much, but those are not plans, but what I did this week hahah) Anyways, we may talk more in other posts, thank you all guys and good night!


----------



## Martial D (Nov 19, 2017)

Demrottens said:


> Well this has a more complicated answer. When I say kung fu I mean the kind of martial arts that chinese children do at budhist temples. What I like and want about that is their discipline, that is why I want to follow their lifestyle. That is why I do so much stretching, balance, endurance, etc. Because I know budhist monks train these qualities like 30 minutes a day.
> I really think the path to a great, great discipline is submiting my body and mind to my will. This means getting my body and mind used and resistent to greater levels of stress. Getting used to working all days all day.
> When I say kung fu I mean doing the kind of exercises and movements budhist monks do every day. Not one kind of kung fu really, I want it for the discipline. I am not really that much focused on fighting their way, but on having a soft, light, endurant, powerful and fast body.
> That way I think I will not be lazing around all day, and when I want to do something I will do so.
> ...



No offense, but less writing and more basic research on the subject would be a serious boon for you. It seems you have no idea what these words mean.


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 19, 2017)

Demrottens said:


> I have some goals to fullfill. In order to do that  I want to get more discipline. To do that, I will submit my body and my mind to my will. I actually study, read, and work a lot, but I want to show my body who's boss. So I started training Kung Fu one week ago, since then training daily.
> My schedule:
> 30 minutes of training Monday to Friday covering stretching (especially this, as it causes pain), endurance (this too so that my body gets used to extreme levels of stress), balance, strength and speed and I meditate a bit. So it is 30-40 minutes every mid week day plus whatever I do when I want to (since I started training I can not stop moving, I even stretch in classroom, everywhere everytime I can I stretch, run, practice balance...)
> 
> ...


Okay um you're confusing me you've said you've followed this routine for a week but don't train anywhere....so how can you do an hour Krav Maga or karate with 0 training


----------



## Danny T (Nov 19, 2017)

Sound like you are doing kung fu...karate physical exercises. That will make you good at exercising but your martial skills will be lacking. It would be the same for someone who only does forms training never learning any real applications, timing, range control, never getting hit. Their martial skills will be lacking just as yours will be.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Nov 19, 2017)

welcome to MT train hard work hard


----------



## Professor Random (Nov 20, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> You’ll be horrible in 2027.


Man, sometimes sarcasm is so hard to detect lol




Demrottens said:


> I have some goals to fullfill. In order to do that  I want to get more discipline. To do that, I will submit my body and my mind to my will. I actually study, read, and work a lot, but I want to show my body who's boss. So I started training Kung Fu one week ago, since then training daily.
> My schedule:
> 30 minutes of training Monday to Friday covering stretching (especially this, as it causes pain), endurance (this too so that my body gets used to extreme levels of stress), balance, strength and speed and I meditate a bit. So it is 30-40 minutes every mid week day plus whatever I do when I want to (since I started training I can not stop moving, I even stretch in classroom, everywhere everytime I can I stretch, run, practice balance...)
> 
> ...


Any information I would give would be little to no help so I'm a just say "Welcome to MT"


----------



## lklawson (Nov 20, 2017)

Demrottens said:


> No, sir, I don't attend classes.


Then you are *NOT* going to learn.  You absolutely must have competent instruction if you want to learn any of those styles encompassed by the umbrella terms.  Even just learning how to "fight" through the "school of hard knocks" requires you to actually fight.  

You need instruction.



> I don't have time, also my schedule is very strict, so I can only train at the exact time it says so.


Tough.  Look, I don't mean to be cruel or to crap on your dreams, but it's freaking hard to "teach yourself" anything, much less a very specific physically antagonistic skill like martial arts.  You need instruction.  Maybe you could pay for private instruction during the time periods you have.  Maybe you need to suck it up and find a way to clear your schedule for when the classes actually are.  Or just accept that you're not going to actually be doing martial arts.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## JR 137 (Nov 20, 2017)

Demrottens said:


> Oh god I did not read this. Sorry!
> 
> Well, I think it would be hard for me to get the level of skill I want because I am doing many other things at the same time.
> 
> ...


I was being sarcastic when I said you’ll be horrible in 2027.  Hence why I used a smiley face.

But if you don’t have actual instruction, you won’t be very good at the actual skills those arts each.  You’ll probably get good at imitating what you see on YouTube or whatever youre getting you information from.  I mean, if you’re doing it for 10 years it’s pretty hard not to look exactly like what you’re copying.

If you don’t have an actual instructor and partners to work with and against, all you’re doing is glorified cardio kickboxing.  And there’s nothing wrong with that, so long as that’s your goal.

If you’re serious about actually learning a martial art, find a teacher.  There’s no substitute for one.  No other way to put it.


----------



## jobo (Nov 20, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Do you have an actual instructor in any of the martial arts you mention? Your schedule as listed doesn't seem as if you are attending classes. If you are attempting to teach yourself based on what you've seen in video or in books, then you are not likely to get good at them even if you train for 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree with the first part on stretching, the second is way of line, you can't make your muscles longer, they are connected to two or more fixed points, if some how did manage to elongate them   they won't work at all , flexability is to do with the plasticity of the muscle not its length,, that's the ability of the muscle to stretch to the position you want BUT then return to its original length


----------



## Demrottens (Dec 4, 2017)

I read all of these, I swear but I can't answer each one by one
I will say yes, I have seen instructors walking around their pupils and correcting their positions like "this arm more to the left and this like that..."
So I now understand that obviusly I need an instructor so that I actualy learn something and not just imitate what I see. That is not useful in an actual fight.
So well, I will be studying now, and when I have money I will see if I can attend to classes.

I see I wasn't thinking right then. 

If i get an instructor I will ask him everything I need.

Thank you for clarifying my ideas!


----------



## Hanshi (Dec 12, 2017)

In order to become a legitimate martial artist one must have an instructor.  And know, also, that discipline is not something one plans or "learns"; discipline is something one _DOES_.


----------



## 666 (Jan 8, 2018)

Quality of quantity my friend, research everything you do.
Start with basics...
Strength training with weights or without but get a balanced routine, 2-3 times a week is more than enough if you put effort in it, quality over quantity.
I know you wanna put everything you got into it but believe me, it's about what happens in the long run.


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 8, 2018)

Sure you'll get skills from training yourself....not very good skills but still skills


----------



## 666 (Jan 8, 2018)

The thing is, in terms of physical fitness, everything is achievable at home, but in terms of fighting abilities and correct technique well... not so much.
Technique may not be impossible but you do need a sparring partner.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 8, 2018)

Demrottens said:


> So what do you think? Good at Martial Arts in 2027 or not?


You will need to develop:

1. Entering strategy - How to move in safely.
2. Finish strategy - How to finish effectively.


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Jan 12, 2018)

Demrottens said:


> I read all of these, I swear but I can't answer each one by one
> I will say yes, I have seen instructors walking around their pupils and correcting their positions like "this arm more to the left and this like that..."
> So I now understand that obviusly I need an instructor so that I actualy learn something and not just imitate what I see. That is not useful in an actual fight.
> So well, I will be studying now, and when I have money I will see if I can attend to classes.
> ...



It's not just about having an instructor telling you where to put your hand, etc but also about the environment and training partners you get along the way. As other people have said, you cannot learn to fight by training alone all the time. What you put together in your OP is what I would call a Martial Arts inspired workout, the same as something like "Boxercise". Will it make you fit? Yes. Will it make you strong? Probably. Will it make you a good fighter? No. In order to become a good fighter you need to fight other people, there is simply no other way. Experience will trump training 90% of the time to the point where a person with no formal training but has gotten into lots of street fights will probably beat a person who has had formal training but never used their techniques on another human being. 

In the words of Bruce Lee "boards don't hit back".


----------



## angelariz (May 11, 2021)

Demrottens said:


> I have some goals to fullfill. In order to do that  I want to get more discipline. To do that, I will submit my body and my mind to my will. I actually study, read, and work a lot, but I want to show my body who's boss. So I started training Kung Fu one week ago, since then training daily.
> My schedule:
> 30 minutes of training Monday to Friday covering stretching (especially this, as it causes pain), endurance (this too so that my body gets used to extreme levels of stress), balance, strength and speed and I meditate a bit. So it is 30-40 minutes every mid week day plus whatever I do when I want to (since I started training I can not stop moving, I even stretch in classroom, everywhere everytime I can I stretch, run, practice balance...)
> 
> ...


If you want to learn how to fight you want to train BJJ and Muay Thai with a real instructor.


----------



## angelariz (May 11, 2021)

In addition, the discipline of traveling to a real fighting gym and cleaning the training space, earning your skill with sweat equity and different sized partners will accelerate your training quickly.  Only doing drills only makes you good at doing drills.


----------



## lklawson (May 12, 2021)

angelariz said:


> If you want to learn how to fight you want to train BJJ and Muay Thai with a real instructor.


You just replied to a post from the year 2017.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (May 13, 2021)

lklawson said:


> You just replied to a post from the year 2017.


Technically last active in 2018, so not _as _bad.


----------



## dvcochran (May 13, 2021)

lklawson said:


> You just replied to a post from the year 2017.


Been happening a lot lately. At least it is keeping conversations goings. 
Still trying to decide whether they are all from the same person though.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 13, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> Been happening a lot lately. At least it is keeping conversations goings.
> Still trying to decide whether they are all from the same person though.


Given the timing of it, with the new updates, I'm betting that it's not. Mainly because I think people are getting reminded of the site from the email updates that started sending out again, bringing them back and looking through forums (if you look at the person that revived this one, he was initially a member in 2013 so not some new account). 
I'm perfectly fine with it though, plenty of people haven't seen these threads, and now can.


----------



## lklawson (May 14, 2021)

Rat said:


> Technically last active in 2018, so not _as _bad.


So only 3 years, instead of 4.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## dvcochran (May 14, 2021)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Given the timing of it, with the new updates, I'm betting that it's not. Mainly because I think people are getting reminded of the site from the email updates that started sending out again, bringing them back and looking through forums (if you look at the person that revived this one, he was initially a member in 2013 so not some new account).
> I'm perfectly fine with it though, plenty of people haven't seen these threads, and now can.


MTW, it regards to the updates; I have recently ran across more than a few instances where the 'informative' button was sorely missed and really, really made sense for the occasion. Any chance of seeing it come back?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 14, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> MTW, it regards to the updates; I have recently ran across more than a few instances where the 'informative' button was sorely missed and really, really made sense for the occasion. Any chance of seeing it come back?


I asked a couple times about that one, but each time it was either ignored or missed. My guess is no, unfortunately.


----------

